# Having DVD Recorder problems



## DSquaredDude (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought a Sony RDR-GX257 DVD Player/Recorder a few months ago. Earlier today, it started to just not work at all. I tried turning it on, but all I got was the "HELLO" that is on the display, and it just keeps repeating itself. I tried turning it on, turning it off, unplugging it (Because I thought it was over-heated) and nothing works.

Somebody please help me!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi DSquaredDude


Is there a disk stuck inside the player ?


----------



## DSquaredDude (Jul 24, 2009)

No, there is nothing in the DVD Player.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The player may have a bad power supply, if you are comfortable opening up the player and using a DVOM, start by testing the capacitors. If not then you will have no choice but to bring it to a shop.


----------



## DSquaredDude (Jul 24, 2009)

A bad power supply could be it. What's a DVOM?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

DVOM= Digital Volt/Ohm meter.

BG


----------

